# Beautiful Friendly Satin or Satin Mix at Philly PAWS



## MiaP (Jan 5, 2008)

This is heartbreaking. Teddy was at the shelter for 6 or 8 months before he got adopted. Another volunteer especially adored Teddy and handled the adoption and we were all so happy he got out.

I was at the shelter today when he was returned. Landlord trouble. Sigh.

His adopter was in tears, holding him like a baby and rubbing his tummy. 

She said he is great with his litter box, wonderful around the house. I am so upset that he is back in a crummy cage at the shelter, after having known what a good home feels like, to have it taken away...












Very sad, and looking urgently for foster care or an adopter. Mia


----------



## pamnock (Jan 6, 2008)

Most certainly a beautiful rabbit!

But most certainly not a Silver Marten color nor Silver Marten breed.

The color is black otter. Can't tell for certain from the photo, but maybe a Satin? (or a mix)

I do hope he finds a good home.

Pam


----------



## MiaP (Jan 6, 2008)

Oh. I don't know much about rabbit colors, so to me he looks much like the first rabbit here: http://www.silvermarten.com/breed.html

What am I missing? Is his trim color not supposed to be tan if he is a silver marten? 

Id like to correct his title so anyone interested in the color he actually is might look at his info--what should I list him as? Thanks!


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jan 6, 2008)

I hope Teddy finds a future forever-loving home. 

That coloring is stunning. Poor fella. Sending love vibes your way ~


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 6, 2008)

I have some questions for you....

a. Is there any chance his adopter will be moving and could take him back once they've moved?

b. How big is he?

c. How old is he?

d. Is he spayed?

Those might help folks who are interested in him.....

Peg

P.S. I am so in love with him.....I wish I could adopt him and fly him here - I have space where I could make him a pen in a closet (2' X 3') and if he was EXCELLENT with his litter box I might be able to convince Art to let me have him to live in our bedroom (where Tiny never goes).......but I have to be honest and say that I probably wouldn't have the time to give him that someone who just has one or two rabbits could give him (plus I'm too broke to fly anyone right now). But he is gorgeous..one of my favorite colors. 

I really hope someone from the forum will adopt him so I can watch his blog...


----------



## pamnock (Jan 6, 2008)

*MiaP wrote: *


> Oh. I don't know much about rabbit colors, so to me he looks much like the first rabbit here: http://www.silvermarten.com/breed.html
> 
> What am I missing? Is his trim color not supposed to be tan if he is a silver marten?
> 
> Id like to correct his title so anyone interested in the color he actually is might look at his info--what should I list him as? Thanks!



Correct - The Silver Marten color and the Silver Marten breed never have any tan trimming on their coat.

I would guess that he's either a Satin or a mix. (It's hard to tell from the photo if his coat is Satin). A Satinized coat has a very fine hair shaft and their is a glassy sheen to the coat.

You can call him a beautiful large rabbit 



Pam


----------



## Bunnicula (Jan 6, 2008)

What a gorgeous fellow! He looks like a love. How sad that his new family could not keep him. I think it's great that you post his (and other bunnies') story here. You never know when someone on the forum will fall in love.


----------



## MiaP (Jan 6, 2008)

Peg, those are good questions and I don't have the answers. I would estimate that he is a 7 pound rabbit, but his age I don't know. I can check his paperwork when I go to the shelter, but it seems unlikely to be particularly accurate. I don't know how to look for signs of age in bunnies as I do in dogs and cats, not that I'm a professional with either of them, either, but I know a gray muzzle when I see one.

I believe he is a neutered male, but I asked one of the vet techs on staff to double check when he went through receiving. He could also be a female. His adopter said he never peed outside the litter box and he did not projectile pee, and we couldn't find any testicles, so I think intact male is pretty unlikely.

He just looked so perplexed last night. Another volunteer has said she will foster him when she gets back to town from university break, so I am trying to find him a temp. foster home until then.

Thanks for the good vibes, everyone.


----------



## pla725 (Jan 6, 2008)

I guess Smitten isn't a Silver Marten either. Go figure._* Pam is correct as always. Both rabbits are black otter Satins. I verified it through the ARBA site. Thanks for the correction. 
*_
I wish I could take Teddy permanently but the inn is full and I can't afford another right now.I could temp foster him if no one else steps up.


----------



## pamnock (Jan 6, 2008)

*pla725 wrote: *


> _*Pam is correct as always. *_




I'm always right except when I'm wrong 

It can be difficult to tell from a photo whether or not a rabbit has satin fur (especially if its not in a good coat). 

So, although there are black otter Satins, and there are a number of Satin breeders in Pennsylvania, I can't tell for certain without examining the rabbit in question if it isindeed a Satin.

But, I do know for certain that it's not a Silver Marten  Very different coat and color.



Pam


----------



## pla725 (Jan 6, 2008)

Smitten has the same coloring as Teddy. I looked at the Satin and Silver Marten sites. From what I can see from the photo it seems that both appear as Black Otter Satins. The photo on the site is not great.


----------



## MiaP (Jan 6, 2008)

Teddy is safe in a foster home with my friend for the next two weeks. At that point, the volunteer who arranged his original adoption is going to take him to foster. He is her favorite, and she wanted to adopt him as her second bunny, but her boyfriend wanted a different bunny, and he won out. She will be able to keep Teddy until a permanent home is found, I believe.

Meanwhile, when we went to the shelter today to pick him up, another bunny had arrived. Small white dwarf mix. 

Where on earth do they all come from? I have never seen bunnies for sale anywhere here and I've been living here 10 years.

Sigh.


----------



## pla725 (Jan 6, 2008)

I would venture to guess there are small mom and pop type pet shops all over Philly as well as backyard breeders. Of course there are the bigger pet stores like Pets Plus which has stores in suburbs.


----------



## Ringer (Jan 8, 2008)

Oh I love black bunnies. Three of my babies were black with shiny sleek thick coats. This one is a real sweetie. Love the pic holding him like a baby. I wanted to rock him. 

I sing rock a bye baby to Ringer and she loves it. She knows her name so well.

Teddy's eyes have such soul. He is gorgeous. Ah most rabbits are so special.


----------

